# Dragonball Z Moments



## outgum (Dec 18, 2009)

So, this morning i was surfing back through my childhood, and my biggest memory being Dragonball Z!
So i started youtubing it all, and i decided to post it here and ask you guys what YOUR favourite moments were!

Im MOST favourite moment is:

Excuse the non Original Music, It was just good Quality!

Followed by:



Another Moment Being in the Bojack Unbound Movie when Gohan is Super Sayian 2 and freaking owns ALL of them.


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 18, 2009)

This nostalgia happened to me just before summer, i went leeched the first 5 seasons and watched them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





4 more seasons to go... damn ISP throttling everything these days.


----------



## Jaems (Dec 18, 2009)

Someone is going to post the "over 9000" video here and think that it is funny.


----------



## outgum (Dec 18, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Someone is going to post the "over 9000" video here and think that it is funny.



Lolz We can even Flame them


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 19, 2009)

when Majin Boo builds a house in the middle of nowhere and you see him and his shenanigans. lmao.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2009)

In Belgium, it always ended with the killing of Cell in his tournament. Then it just started over, really stupid.
Best moments were Gohan's SSJ2 transformation and Trunks who kills CyberFreeza with 1 blow.


----------



## outgum (Dec 19, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> when Majin Boo builds a house in the middle of nowhere and you see him and his shenanigans. lmao.
> 
> Lol... that was pretty funny XD and that was a REALLY weird house O.o
> 
> ...



SS2 Gohan IS my favourite moment, i liked JIZZED IN MY PANTS! HOLY'est moment in Dbz, Then he turned all nerd >_> way to ruin my favourite character!
And Trunks was average to me, but it was insane how he owned frieza XD


----------



## Green0scar (Dec 19, 2009)

I always love the video that played jurring the World Martial arts tournament after the cell sega, where it showed evenyone in costumes, and Hurcule beating cell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQr9-7vKB4E


----------



## X D D X (Dec 19, 2009)

The best for me is when Goku shows his SSJ3 Transformation to Buu. I get goosebumps everytime I watch it. I prefer the dub version over the sub in this scene for some reason.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 20, 2009)

when miniature goten and trunks fusion to become gotenks and fight boo:. funny episodes


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 20, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Im MOST favourite moment is:


First 4 seconds = gay porn??!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 20, 2009)

Man I love these DBZ episodes, my favorite got to be the one where Piccolo, Goten, Trunks, Evil Buu were inside the hyperbolic time chamber.


----------



## soulfire (Dec 20, 2009)

X D D X said:
			
		

> The best for me is when Goku shows his SSJ3 Transformation to Buu. I get goosebumps everytime I watch it. I prefer the dub version over the sub in this scene for some reason.



that is one of the greatest moments in dbz

how he yelled was just awsome


----------



## outgum (Dec 21, 2009)

Also, another one of my moments is definatly 




Also, i watched a clip of Sean Schemmal (Voice Actor for Goku) talking about that scene. He said that the screaming for it was done with only 3 base screams, Each consisting for around 1:30 to 2 mins each, I forgot to ask him when i meet him in person, Too busy getting his signiture XD


----------



## wyndcrosser (Dec 21, 2009)

I missed out on the majority of DBZ, as I only got what the WB showed Radditz through Captain Ginyu in the 90s. I was in HS when it came back out on CN, and the voices completely through me off. They sounded horrible and still do, plus they lost the "old theme song".

I would have to say the best moment was in "tree of might" org. cutt, I recall watching that and going damn, DBZ is awesome.

Wynd


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 21, 2009)

when goku wanted to fuse with gohan but he dropped the earing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vegito was my favorite he was strong and his attitude made him funny


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2009)

this part


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 21, 2009)

When goku beats up chichi...


----------



## luke_c (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## WildWon (Dec 21, 2009)

I clearly remember the 417 episodes of Goku flying along Dragon Road.


----------



## strawhat-san (Feb 8, 2010)

my favorite moments would have to be :

1- the fight between goku and frieza before goku turned ssj
( just so awesome how goku would never give up )
2- piccolo 's death 
( very emotional)
3- vegeta blowing himself up to stop buu
( just wow, i really thought he would be dead the first time i saw that )


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 8, 2010)

The balls are inert


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 8, 2010)

This


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 9, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I clearly remember the 417 episodes of Goku flying along Dragon Road.


I lol'd.

Ontopic: Hmm, I really liked the fight of Goku vs Frieza. TBH, that's the only arc I saw completely, I got bored while watching the others and started watching Digimon.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 9, 2010)

Future Trunks pretty much destroying Android 15 in less than a minute from the Super Android 13 movie.


----------

